# Tax Act not allowing me to add schedule b



## Purplebee (Dec 12, 2017)

I am completing my US taxes from the UK. Every year i have used Turbo Tax but since they were removed from the free file program i have decided to try tax act instead. After reviewing my previous tax return Tax act has asked me nothing about my foreign bank accounts and is not allowing me to fill out anything regarding the schedule b online during the process. I honestly have no idea how to proceed because turbo tax always asked me the questions and automatically added it for me. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I used the download version of Tax Act for a number of years, and really only stopped when they started requiring a US phone number for TFA.

Assuming the Q&A for the download version is the same as the online version and that it hasn't changed in the last year or two.. then if I recall correctly there are a couple of Y/N type questions probably immediately after the interest and dividend questions which will then land in Part 3 of schedule B. They are easy to miss.

I don't recall ever being able to complete Form 8938 by the Q&A directly but you should be able to see it in the list of forms - assuming you are using a version that allows you to submit it.


----------



## Madison1980 (Jan 12, 2017)

Did you figure this out? Turbo tax wants me to upgrade because of schedule B. I don't pay tax, so it's not worth it. I think I might just print forms myself and fill it in.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I would try to efile if I could .. if only to avoid a paper return joining the millions in the backlog for processing. Try another provider.


----------

